# Venison Irish Stew



## indaswamp (Jan 10, 2021)

So with snow falling just to our north and lows tonight down to the upper 20's, it was a hot meal kinda night. Everyone is gumbo'ed out and last shift the guys had chili 2 shifts so that was out. Time for a rib sticker stew. And it is the best way to utilize venison shanks IMO. When braised down in the stew, the collagen breaks down and the meat is full of flavor! I'll never understand why people throw them away.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 10, 2021)

That’s awsome. Super loaded flavor. If cooked right, hocks are incredibly delicious!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 10, 2021)

*Venison Shank Irish Stew*

Leg shank muscles from 1 deer, about 4# of meat, large tendons removed, cut into 1" chunks
3-4 lg. onions 1/2" dice
1/2 bunch celery sliced thin off the stalks
2 lg. bell peppers 3/8" dice
1/4 cup diced/minced garlic (fresh)
2-4 bay leaves
2-3 TBSPS. bacon fat
2 qts. venison (or beef) stock
2 qts. water
2 -2 1/2 cups dark brown cajun roux
2# peeled carrots 3/4" slice
4# peeled red potatoes 1-1 1/2" chop
1 tsp. dried marjoram leaves
2-3 dashs Worcestershire sauce
Salt and cracked black pepper to taste
Cajun seasoning to taste

Add bacon fat to hot pot over med. high heat. Saute onions 5-10 minutes. Add celery and bay leaves, cook 5 minutes, then add bell pepper and garlic, cook 5 minutes. Add meat and any meat juice. braise meat 20-30 minutes over medium to medium high heat. Add a splash of stock if the onions and meat start to stick. When meat has some brown on it, add remaining stock and water; now add the roux. Bring to a boil and stir in roux real good. Cook on high 10 minutes, then reduce heat to low. Simmer 1.5 hours until meat is almost tender. Add marjoram, salt, pepper and cajun seasoning to taste. Add Worcestershire sauce, carrots and potatoes. simmer 25-30 minutes until vegetables are tender. Cook some rice....then adjust seasonings in the stew. and it is done!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 10, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That’s awsome. Super loaded flavor. If cooked right, hocks are incredibly delicious!


Thanks SmokinEdge, it was good!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 10, 2021)

Dang, that sounds excellent. Have to bookmark as I have a couple shanks left.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2021)

That sounds like a tasty stew. Might have to get a Chuck Roast and give it a shot. All the Deer Shanks around here are still bein' used by the Deer!...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 11, 2021)

IDS, It's funny as I just made a venison stew last night. As you said those shanks make the best stew meat when that meat is cooked slowly!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2021)

That looks awesome!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks real tasty!  Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2021)

No waste makes for a great and lovable  stew. Yup almost like the pig around everything but the squealer.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2021)

That plate looks Great, Inda.
Had to b e Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 11, 2021)

That looks and sounds like a great rendition of Irish stew. We ate Irish stew often when I was a young'in. Grandma was born and raised in Ireland. Usually with lamb and later on with beef. Your venison version sounds really good. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Dang, that sounds excellent. Have to bookmark as I have a couple shanks left.


Thanks Winterrider...give it a go...



chef jimmyj said:


> That sounds like a tasty stew. Might have to get a Chuck Roast and give it a shot. All the Deer Shanks around here are still bein' used by the Deer!...JJ


Thanks chef jj, It will be good with beef..



crazymoon said:


> IDS, It's funny as I just made a venison stew last night. As you said those shanks make the best stew meat when that meat is cooked slowly!


Right on crazy....it's real good!



SmokinAl said:


> That looks awesome!
> Al


Thanks Al!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks real tasty!  Thanks for sharing your recipe!


Thanks WHB!



HalfSmoked said:


> No waste makes for a great and lovable  stew. Yup almost like the pig around everything but the squealer.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. It's how I was brought up. Grandfather grew up in the depression-did not waste anything...



Bearcarver said:


> That plate looks Great, Inda.
> Had to b e Tasty!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! Stews are one of the reasons we don't turn the entire deer into ground meat...



gmc2003 said:


> That looks and sounds like a great rendition of Irish stew. We ate Irish stew often when I was a young'in. Grandma was born and raised in Ireland. Usually with lamb and later on with beef. Your venison version sounds really good.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks gmc! MMM...lamb! That would make a killer Irish stew!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 11, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> So with snow falling just to our north and lows tonight down to the upper 20's, it was a hot meal kinda night. Everyone is gumbo'ed out and last shift the guys had chili 2 shifts so that was out. Time for a rib sticker stew. And it is the best way to utilize venison shanks IMO. When braised down in the stew, the collagen breaks down and the meat is full of flavor! I'll never understand why people throw them away.
> View attachment 479620



Man you nailed it!
I tell people that venison shanks may be my favorite parts othe deer and i cant believe people throw them away!  These days i cut the shanke meat off of the bone and vac seal it.  I prefer on the bone but I never take the time with a hack saw and cutting/breaking with tree limb loppers makes them to jagged and they stab through the vac seal bags.

I LOVE venison shanks!!!
I use feral pork shanks to make my Japanese Ramen Noodle soup :D


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Man you nailed it!
> I tell people that venison shanks may be my favorite parts othe deer and i cant believe people throw them away!  These days i cut the shanke meat off of the bone and vac seal it.  I prefer on the bone but I never take the time with a hack saw and cutting/breaking with tree limb loppers makes them to jagged and they stab through the vac seal bags.
> 
> I LOVE venison shanks!!!
> I use feral pork shanks to make my Japanese Ramen Noodle soup :D


Thanks tallbm! We have 3 wild hogs for processing day so far...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2021)

Lemme just say for those skeptical about keeping venison shanks.....that meat is so tender you can cut it with a fork.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 15, 2021)

This sounds and looks delicious! I know we have some shank meat left in one of the freezers, if I can remember which one.  Friend of mine recently boiled the bones down and made stock then reduced it down,  said it was delicious! Guess I should stop giving them to the dogs.  Thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------

